# Sorry just had to do this....



## Dagger75 (Dec 2, 2004)

Woot 1000th post   

Only took 3 years posting about once a day.  Please don't hurt me for posting this.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 2, 2004)

Don't worry, I'll make it fast.  Out agents in Tampa are being dispatched now.....


----------



## Darkness (Dec 2, 2004)

Heh. After all this time, threads about post count still are a sure-fire way to attract Crothian.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Dec 2, 2004)

I love the little tilt icon!!!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 2, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Heh. After all this time, threads about post count still are a sure-fire way to attract Crothian.




That and post about biscuits...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 2, 2004)

The only reason we truly have to harm you for is because you no longer have 1,000 posts. Therefore, your claim is wrong, and you are a liar! Agents are arriving now.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That and post about biscuits...



 Does that include cookies? There have been quite a few Meta threads about people who have problems with their cookies.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 2, 2004)

No...just biscuits...they go good with tea.....


----------



## Starman (Dec 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> No...just biscuits...they go good with tea.....




What are you? British?




With apologies to our friends on the other side of the ocean.   

Starman


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 2, 2004)

Congratulations.  You've done good.  But the question is, are you ready to become part of EN World's Mile High Club?  Me and Teflon Billy can get you in touch with the right guys, trust me.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 2, 2004)

Congratulations


----------



## DaveMage (Dec 2, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Does that include cookies? There have been quite a few Meta threads about people who have problems with their cookies.




Mmmmm...cookies.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 2, 2004)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Mmmmm...cookies.



 NO! My cookies! You go steal Crothian's biscuits. He's breaking things anyway, he'll never notice


----------



## Crothian (Dec 2, 2004)

Starman said:
			
		

> What are you? British?




Uh...no...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 2, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Uh...no...




And whatever gave him that idea?

Just the mentioning of tea and biscuits in the same sentence?


----------



## DaveStebbins (Dec 3, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> NO! My cookies! You go steal Crothian's biscuits. He's breaking things anyway, he'll never notice



Well, I've currently got a chocolate cheesecake in the oven. It's for work tomorrow, but anyone who shows up on the third floor is welcome to a slice.   

-Dave


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 3, 2004)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Well, I've currently got a chocolate cheesecake in the oven. It's for work tomorrow, but anyone who shows up on the third floor is welcome to a slice.
> 
> -Dave



 ...which mall are you near?! TELL ME NOW! I require cheesecake!

please?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 3, 2004)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> Well, I've currently got a chocolate cheesecake in the oven. It's for work tomorrow, but anyone who shows up on the third floor is welcome to a slice.




The precise term in english would be; you had a cheesecake in the oven, thank you, it was delicious. Sorry for not sharing it with you and your work buddies but I craved it. You can try making one again tomorrow *licks mouth*


----------



## DaveStebbins (Dec 4, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> The precise term in english would be; you had a cheesecake in the oven, thank you, it was delicious. Sorry for not sharing it with you and your work buddies but I craved it. You can try making one again tomorrow *licks mouth*



You're right, it was delicious.   

It was the first time I had tried to make a chocolate cheesecake. I'm a big fan of cheesecake and when I was in Wal-Mart last year I saw they had a spring-form pan on sale for about $5 so...  Now I end up making one about every other month. Either for game night or (like this time) for someone's birthday at work.

AMG - sorry, the mall I'm near is a little over a thousand mile drive (according to Mapquest), and the cheesecake disappeared pretty quickly at work today. I barely had a chance to go back for seconds.


----------



## Starman (Dec 4, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Uh...no...






			
				AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> And whatever gave him that idea?
> 
> Just the mentioning of tea and biscuits in the same sentence?




I guess I should have added a   or a   or a   to indicate I was joking.

*mumbleinternetcommunicationmumble*

 

Starman


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 4, 2004)

Starman said:
			
		

> I guess I should have added a   or a   or a   to indicate I was joking.




No need, so were we.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 4, 2004)

Starman said:
			
		

> I guess I should have added a   or a   or a   to indicate I was joking.
> 
> *mumbleinternetcommunicationmumble*
> 
> ...




Perhaps we should of as well......


----------



## DaveStebbins (Dec 5, 2004)

I wasn't. That cheesecake was REALLY good!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 5, 2004)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> I wasn't. That cheesecake was REALLY good!




Did you bring enough for all 25 thousand of us??


----------



## Darkness (Dec 5, 2004)

Yeah. Me so hungry.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 5, 2004)

make that 25,001 Darkness is getting two servings.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 5, 2004)

Can't I have two? And besides, Crothian deserves at least seven for all the programs running within him at one time to keep the posting up.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 5, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> make that 25,001 Darkness is getting two servings.



 W00t!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Dec 6, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Did you bring enough for all 25 thousand of us??



Hey, by now, it's just a fond memory for me too. And there's no sweets in the apartment now either (which is just as well, since I need to lose weight).


----------



## Crothian (Dec 6, 2004)

Darkness is going to be unhappy now....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 6, 2004)

Congratulations Dagger75!


----------



## Darkness (Dec 6, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Darkness is going to be unhappy now....



 Oh well - I need to lose a couple pounds anyway so it's all good.


Really.




*sulks*


----------

